# Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.



## brösel (9. Feb. 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt seit etwa einem dreiviertel Jahr die mit flüssiger Teichfolie auf Polyurethanbasis beschichteten Becken in Betrieb und möchte Euch meine Erfahrungen nicht vorenthalten.                                                                                                              Um rechtlich keine Probleme zu bekommen nenne ich das Produkt sowie den Händler vorerst besser nicht mit Namen.                                                                   
Ich besitze ein Innenhälterungsbecken mit ca.7m³ und ein Aussenbecken mit ca.4m³, beide Becken sind betoniert und innen verkleidet mit Feinsteinzeugfliesen. Die Fliesen sind im Grunde wasserdicht, was mit den Jahren Probleme bereitete waren die Fugen die sich regelrecht aufgelöst haben.                                                     
 Nach längerer Suche im Netz stieß ich auf Teichfolie flüssig,der Onlinehändler aus Baden-Württemberg  wirbt mit "Nur zufriedenen Kunden - 400%iger Dehnung - flüssige Teichfolie haftet auf fast allen Materialien außer auf PE- und PP Kunststoffen"- .Ich setzte mich mit dem Händler in Verbindung um auch ja sicher zu sein, dass das Produkt für meine Zwecke geeignet ist.                                           
Nach telefonischer Absprache bestellte ich die Ware und wendete sie genau nach Anweisung des Händlers an, der meinte, der Untergrund wäre für den Zweck bestens geeignet,Probleme könnte nur aufsteigende Resteuchtigkeit aus den Fugen verursachen.                                                                                                               
Um dies auszuschließen gab er mir den Rat die Fugen mittels Innotec abzusperren.Ich säuberte die Oberfläche mit einem Dampfstrahler, Reinigungsmittel und Bürste. Nach einer 5 wöchigen Trocknungszeit spachtelte ich danach die Fugen mittels Japanspachtel großzügig mit Innotec über.                                                     
Ich trug die Flüssigfolie nach Anleitung mit einer kurzflorigen Walze in 3 Schichten auf. Ich war anfangs von der Verarbeitbarkeit und dem Ergebnis begeistert.
Die Begeisterung hielt aber nicht lange an schon nach kurzer Zeit zeigten sich Blasen und die Folie löste sich Großflächig vom Untergrund.
Mit dem hätte ich auch noch leben können, das wirkliche Problem ging erst los als den Koi wieder mal so richtig langweilig war und sie versuchten an den Falten der Folie zur nuckeln und zu reißen.
Nach einer Zeit gelang es ihnen auch ein Stück rauszureißen, wie das weiter ging könnt ihr euch ja denken.
Die schlausten sind sie halt mal nicht und schnallen das auch nach Wochen nicht, dass man die Folie nicht fressen kann.
Nein im Gegenteil sie versuchen es noch an einer anderen Stelle...mit Erfolg versteht sich.
Die Folienstücke machen sich schon im Darm der Koi nicht gut aber genau so schlecht sind sie in der Pumpe aufgehoben. Eine hat es mir durch blockieren des Flügelrads schon zerlegt, da ich in der Innenhälterung keinen Vorabscheider habe. Wie oben beschrieben erging es nicht nur mir in meinen beiden Becken so, mein Koihändler berichtete mir von demselben Problem mit seiner Flüssigfolie. Der Spaß hat mich um die 500€ gekostet und noch mehr Nerven.
Fazit: Nehmt das Geld und geht mit Eueren Frauen schön zum Essen da habt ihr mehr davon, ob ihr Euch dabei auch ärgern müsst weiß ich nicht ;-).Ich kann nur sagen Finger weg von Flüssigfolien, ich werde mir in Zukunft eine Folie vom Profi einschweissen lassen, das kostet wenig mehr aber der muss eine Gewährleistung übernehmen.
Ps: Ich hab den Händler mit Fotos angeschrieben, er hat es nicht mal für nötig gehalten darauf zu antworten.


----------



## Joachim (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Hallo Brösel! (Name? ) )

Das sind ja wirklich negative Erfahrungen die du da gemacht hast - ne PVC Folie (selber kleben) wäre wohl nicht gegangen?  Ich mein, ich verstehs schon. Theoretisch ists die sauberste Lösung mit der Flüssigfolie. Aber wenns dann so ausgeht ...

Ach ja - Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## brösel (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Oh sorry Joachim in der Eile hatte ich ganz meinen Namen vergessen.
Ich wollte mich auf das wesentlich konzentrieren
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## berndbs (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Hallo Bernd,
als gelernter Dachdeckermeister muß ich Dir sagen, dass das Arbeiten mit Flüssigfolien eine nicht ganz einfache Sache ist. Grundsätzlich eines!! Folien die ohne eine Trägereinlage, wie ein Polyestervlies würde ich nie anfassen. Dann ist auf den Bildern deutlich sichtbar, das die Fugen wohl feucht waren und es deshalb dort keine Haftung gab.
Gab es zu dem Material eine Grundierung? Wenn nicht, dann ist die Verarbeitung ein reines Glücksspiel.
Gute Materialien die von Fachleuten verarbeitet werden, heißen z.B. Kemperol! (Google mal), aber da kostet der m² rund 60 - 70,- €. Nur da hast Du was fürs Leben!!

Gruß Bernd aus Braunschweig


----------



## axel (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Hallo Bernd

:willkommen

Das ist ja blöd was Dir da passiert ist .
Das sieht ja fast so aus als ob sich die Flüssigfolie mit Innotec nicht vertragen haben .
Da es an den Fugen so schlimm aussieht .
Aber ob man das als Händler wissen kann, glaub ich auch nicht .

lg
axel


----------



## Olli.P (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Hallo Bernd

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Hast du schon mal den Hersteller von wegen Materialfehler kontaktiert???

Denn wenn du nach Anleitung gearbeitet hast, müsstest du doch auch noch in irgend einer Form eine Garantie haben, oder????

Jedenfalls wenn's *kein* Verarbeitungsfehler war.....


----------



## brösel (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Hallo Bernd,
ich hatte mal ähnliches für meine Balkone verarbeitet das war von PCI-Pursol.
Schweineteuer aber nicht schlecht,hält aber auch nicht ewig nach 10 Jahren reisst das auch.
Uv-Strahlen sind dazu auch unerbittlich.
Es hat aber den Vorteil es löst sich nicht vom Untergrung,vorausgesetzt man bringt eine Kratzspachtelung auf.
Ist zwar auch Polyurethan aaber da liegen wie du schon geschrieben hast welten dazwischen:
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Hallo Bernd,
mein ehrliches Beileid zu Deinem Problem!! 
Bei allen Kommentaren hierzu würde mich gern interessieren, wodurch das Wasser aus den Fugen eingedrungen ist.
So wie Deine Bilder aussehen, lag es sicher nicht an der Vorbehandlung. Doch kenne ich das Problem feuchte Kellerwand - geheizter Keller. Dieser ist feuchter als ein ungeheizter, weil durch die Wärme mehr Feuchtigkeit austritt. Versiegele ich so eine Wand, dann kann die Feuchtigkeit "drücken".
Bin ich da auf dem Holzweg oder ist da was dran (Wasser ist wärmer als Wand)?


----------



## brösel (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Hallo Rolf,
ich glaube ich verstehe was Du da meinst.
Bei den Becken herrscht an jeder Seite eine andere Temperatur,an einer Aussenseite hängt sogar ein Heizkörper.
Die Blasen sind jedoch an allen Seiten vorhanden.
Die vordere Wand ist 8cm Dick und total trocken die Feuchtigkeit in den Blasen kann da nur vom Beckenwasser kommen.
Gruß
bernd


----------



## berndbs (10. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Hallo Bernd nochmals,
das erwähnte Material von Kemper hat folgende Merkmale: UV-Beständig und Diffusionsoffen!! Da das Material meist auf Dächern und zur Abdichtung von Balkonen eingesetzt wird, muß es natürlich UV-Beständig sein. Und die diffusionsoffene Eigenschaft hat den Vorteil, das eingeschlossene Feuchtigkeit mit der Zeit ausdiffundiert. Durch die Trägereinlage aus Polyestervlies ist das Material auch hochreissfest. Natürlich gibt es auch noch andere Hersteller, aber ich bin aus gemachten Erfahrungen Kemper-Fan.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## bodo61 (10. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Moin,
Ist zwar schon alles gesagt, aber ich möchte auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben. Die Idee mit dem Innotec in den Fugen, war wohl der entscheidene Fehler. Da sich die Folie nur in den Fugen löste, hat sich das wohl nicht vertragen. 
Hinterher kann man natürlich schlau daherreden, aber ich hätte das Becken mit einem hochwertigem Flexkleber gespachtel und dann die Flüssigfolie aufgetragen, und bin mir ziehmlich sicher, das es so halten wird.


----------



## Boldi (10. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Nabend,

Flüssigfolie zu verteufeln, passt hier so nicht. Hier liegt scheinbar ein Verabeitungsfehler vor.
Mogliche Ursachen:

- kein Haftgrund (meistens die Ursache für Haftungsfehler)
- Taupunkt (zu feuchter Untergrund)
- nicht ausreichende Abbindung zwischen den Schichten 
- altes Zeug

Dass ein Koi eine PU- Beschichtung abreissen oder abknabbern kann, halte ich auch für ausgeschlossen .Bei korrekter Applikation erreicht man pro Anstrich 400-500My (0,4-0,5mm)

Ich habe selber meinen Teich 2x mit Flüssigfolie beschichtet, 1x falsch, 1x richtig !
Bei richtiger Verarbeitung (!!!) - ein klasse Zeug. Das Material verzeiht nur leider keinerlei Fehler


----------



## Koipaar (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Hallo Bernd,

tut mir echt leid, dass du so ein Pech mit der flüssigen Folie hattest. Wir haben unseren Teich im letzten Sommer mit Flüssigfolie abgedichtet. Nach deiner beschreibung, haben wir das gleiche Produkt benutzt. Allerdings haben wir den Beton nach dem Austrocknen zuerst mit einer Zementschlämme "gestrichen". Danach 2 Schichten mit einem speziellen Primer, dann eine Schicht Folie, darauf Polyesterfliess, dann noch 3 Schichten Folie. Bis jetzt (3-Mal auf Holz geklopft) haben wir keine einzige Blase und es löst sich auch an keiner stelle die Folie. Wir hoffen dass es auch so bleibt. Ich hatte auch den Händler gefragt und der meinte, zumindest der Primer müsse sein, und er würde auch das Fliess empfehlen. Ist halt schade, wenn man so wie du, nicht anständig beraten wird. Egal wie du jetzt abdichtest, wünsche dir viel Erfolg.
Gruß, Christoph


----------



## brösel (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Hallo Christoph,
wenn ich die ganzen Beiträge so durchlese glaube ich auch das es an den nicht aufgetragenen Primer liegt.
Wie Du schon schreibst die Beratung war da nicht die beste.
In der Anleitung wurde aber auch nur ein Primer empfohlen wenn Restfeuchtigkeit vorhanden sein könnte.Das war bei mir nicht der Fall.

Und noch ein Satz zu Boldi,
wenn Du schreibst 
"Dass ein Koi eine PU- Beschichtung abreissen oder abknabbern kann, halte ich auch für ausgeschlossen"
Vieleicht kannst Du mir dann sagen wer die Folie weggerissen hat.
Ich hab sie nicht abgeknabbert und im Becken waren nur Koi das dürfte das ganze etwas eingrenzen.
Noch mal ein Foto wie es angefangen hat.
Den Rest habe ich in den Ecken dann schon abgeschnitten um den Koi nicht zu viel angriffsfläche zu bieten.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Koipaar (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Hallo Bernd,

noch ein Nachtrag zu der flüssigen Teichfolie. Ein Nachbar von mir hat seine Garage zu einem Riesenterrarium umfunktioniert. Für die diversen __ Schildkröten hatte er ein Betonbecken auch mit der Flüssigfolie abgedichtet, ohne Primer und ohne Polyesterfliess. Dann genau wie bei dir, nach kurzer Zeit Blasen die auch aufgeplatzt sind. Inzwischen bin ich überzeugt, dass die Folie nur mit Primer und mit Fliess angewendet werden sollte. Ist zwar mit mehr Arbeit und höheren Kosten verbunden, scheint aber notwendig zu sein.
Gruß vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Boldi (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Hallo Brösel,

mein Satz bezug sich auf eine gleichmäßig applizierte 3-lagige Beschichtung, inkl. Primer und Trixotrop. Da müssten am Ende dann 1,5- 2 mm Stärke bei rauskommen, kannst ja mal nachmessen  und die reißt kein Koi ab !!!

Nicht ausreichende Festigkeit kann auch von altem Zeug kommen, hier allerdings scheint mir durch fehlendes Trixotrop an Deinen Fliessenfugen die sogenannte "Kantenflucht"    und damit Minderschichtdicken zum Tragen gekommen sein. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung, korregier mich wenn ich irre.


----------



## brösel (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Hallo Martin,
ich muß Dir leider schon wieder widersprechen.
Ich hab die Folie in drei Schichten aufgetragen schwarz-grau-schwarz mit Thixotrop Verdichtungsmittel ansonsten wäre eine Beschichtung an senkrechten Wänden nicht möglich.
Das ausdünnen der Folie begann erst mit der Zeit als Wasser die Folie unterwanderte.
Wie es sich abzeichnet hätte es mit einem Primer vermutlich gehalten.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Boldi (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Hallo Bernd,

Du hast mir nicht wiedersprochen, da ich nur mögliche Ursachen Deines Problem`s aufgezählt habe. Was letztendlich falsch gelaufen ist, weißt nur Du allein 

Ach ja, das eine Beschichtung erst nach Ablösung  ausdünnt, ist Blödsinn.


----------



## brösel (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Wenn eine Stecke länger wird aber die Masse an sich nicht mehr,wird die Schicht zwangsläufig dünner.
Blödsinn hin oder her


----------



## Eagle (2. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Erstmal hallo zusammen ich hatte eure Beiträge gelesen und wollte mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrungen mit Flüssigfolie auf Holz gemacht hat. Wie ich dazu komme: Also mit Fischen oder Wasserbecken hab ich ehr weniger zu tun ich habe selber ein Holzterrarium wo ich sehr gerne eine Regenanlage einbauen würde. ( zwecks Klima für die __ Schlangen) und damit mir das ganze nicht Wegschimmelt oder gar Ausläuft halt die Teichfolie. Ich habe es bereits mit normaler Teichfolie versucht allerding nur mit wenig Erfolg und bin nach kurzen stöbern im Netz auf die flüssig Folie gestossen.


----------



## brösel (2. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

hallo eagle,
ich bin mir fast sicher das die flüssigfolie auf holz recht gut hält.bei holz hast du den vorteil das es es diffusionsoffen ist.sollten geringe mengen feuchtigkeit durch die folie wandern werden sie durch das holz abgeleitet.
gruß
bernd


----------



## Eagle (4. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

ok thx kannst du mir vllt auch noch ein paar tips dazu wie ich vorgehen muss da ich leider keinerlei ehrfahrung mit flüssigfolie habe


----------



## brösel (4. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

servus eagle,
schau mal unter http://www.impermax.de/downloads/impermaxdeutschegebrauchsanleitung.pdf
g
bernd


----------



## michaelSch (15. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Hallo Bernd und Mitschreiber!

Ein Fehler kommt selten allein, alte Handwerksregel. Und nix kann nicht schief gehen, alte Lebensweisheit. Jetzt etwas fachlicher.



> In der Anleitung wurde aber auch nur ein Primer empfohlen wenn Restfeuchtigkeit vorhanden sein könnte.Das war bei mir nicht der Fall.


In diesem Satz liegt meiner Meinung nach der Fehler, Bernd. Deine Fugen können nicht trocken sein, da sie ihre Feuchte auch von hinten bekommen. Nachstoßende Feuchte nennt man sowas. Selbst wenn Du die Fugen vorher mit Heissluft getrocknet hättest, eine Stunde später haben die "ihre" Feuchte wieder. Du hättest einen geeigneten Primer einsetzen müssen, so wie es in der Anleitung steht. Du hattest nur die Situation falsch beurteilt. 

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Koipaar (16. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Flüssig-Teichfolie.*

Hallo zusammen,

ich gebe Michael vollkommen Recht. Selbst wenn die Oberfläche absolut trocken erscheint, früher oder später kommt doch Feuchtigkeit durch. Deshalb halte ich auch nicht viel davon, flüssige Folie auf Holz zu verarbeiten, jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn das Holz nicht vorher komplett mit einem entsprechenden Primer behandelt wird. Bei der Anwendung als Teichabdichtung würde ich auch immer wieder das Fließ mit einarbeiten. Mit meinem Neffen hatte ich aus Neugier einen Test gemacht und ein Stück Fließ zuerst vor der einen Seite und nach einem Tag Trockenzeit von der anderen Seite mit der flüssigen Folie eingestrichen. Wir haben es nicht geschafft, dieses Fließ-Folien-Stück zu zerreißen. Ging erst, als wir es an der Seite ein Stück eingeschnitten hatten. Ich kann nur empfehlen, immer den Primer zu benutzen und zwischen der 1. und 2. Folienlage das Fließ einzuarbeiten.

Grüße von Rhein, 
Christoph


----------

